
Ask HN: Reverse Recruiting - throwaway724
Hi everyone. Going anon for obvious reasons. I&#x27;m a C-Level exec who just got semi-mutually moved from my position. It wasn&#x27;t a good fit, but sucks nonetheless.<p>Anyway, I get a decent amount of inbound recruiting from LinkedIn, but I was curious if there is any (or if it&#x27;s advisable) to go the other direction -- to work with an agency and let them know that I&#x27;m available. I know the pyramid narrows quite a bit at the C-Level.
======
ksaj
2 sides of the same coin. You'll work through headhunters, or you won't.
Whether they contact you, or you contact them, changes very little. Just make
sure you're choosing headhunters that actually serve the level you need. The
vast majority probably aren't. The ones that are, are known well enough that
you won't mistake them for another.

